# FREIBURG | Europa-Viertel | 60m | 14 fl | Pro



## Orsino05 (Aug 21, 2007)

LOCATION: Bismarckallee/Friedrichstrasse - Freiburg- Germany
HEIGHT: 60m
FLOORS: 17
USE: Hotel, Office, Appartments
Completion: 2014
ARCHITECT: Kleihues+Kleihues

Source: http://www.badische-zeitung.de/freiburg/hoch-hinaus-am-rand-der-innenstadt--33081923.html


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

I like it. Very beautiful))))


----------



## DzD1358 (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Orsino05 (Aug 21, 2007)

New renders


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

i like it, really classic design: Applaus:


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

A lot of dispute between neighbours of Europa-Viertel.

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/frei...aerger-an-der-friedrichstrasse--42185646.html

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/verbissener-streit-um-staedtebauliches-filetstueck-am-colombi-eck


----------



## Avalanix (Aug 5, 2007)

Never saw such an ugly building. How could somebody possibly call this beautiful? Especially when this disgusting block is being put into a medieevil city?


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Avalanix said:


> Never saw such an ugly building. How could somebody possibly call this beautiful? Especially when this disgusting block is being put into a medieevil city?


I agree with you. But that part of the city is not medival. It will corner a street in front of the railway station with several highrises and a street direction old town built with buildings out of the 50th. The area was completely demolished in an air raid in WW 2.

That's how it looks like right now. There is another small tower out of the 50th at the corner lot.


Bismarckallee Freiburg von chris 4:99 auf Flickr

The new tower will look fat and boring.


----------



## Avalanix (Aug 5, 2007)

Sure! coincidentally there are trees right in front of the old buildings. That doesn't mean the whole quarter looks like this. Additionally a third block won't do better since the other ones can be demolished.


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Avalanix said:


> Sure! coincidentally there are trees right in front of the old buildings. That doesn't mean the whole quarter looks like this. Additionally a third block won't do better since the other ones can be demolished.


I think the corner doesn't look bad right now, because of the trees. And there are more in front of the corner lot. Finally the whole street in front of the railway station is very green. I will take some pictures the next days to show you.


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Some pictures how it looks like today.


Europaviertel 1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Europaviertel 3 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

In front construction for Colombi-Eck started a few months ago.


Europaviertel 2 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

Cool design. I like it.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

not bad. :applause:


----------



## Orsino05 (Aug 21, 2007)

Workers installing a preview banner on the facade of the old building that is going to be demolished.


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

First building is growing.


Europaviertel 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

The building shell of the first building was almost finished when a court decission stopped all construction works. A neighbour accused the cities authorities that they didn't justify properly, why they allowed such a dense construction on the site in their land development plan. The court followed this argumentation and stopped any building on the site.

Now the city has to come up with a new land development plan and better reasons for the dense construction. This will not happen before September. After that they can give an new permission for the planned building.

The real fight goes not about the density of construction. The city sold a drive way to the investor of the new building, which was used by the neighbour to serve his backyard building. Now the neighbour is forced to built a new drive way on his own grounds, which will cost him expensive square meters of leasing space.

Pictures of the building shell:


Colombi-Eck 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Colombi-Eck 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

That's the drive way they are fighting about.


Colombi-Eck 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

New difficulties with the tower next to Freiburg central station. Authorities and investor don't find an agreement how dense the lot should be built. Originally the investor planned to rebuilt the whole block and wanted to tear down two existing towers to replace them with a new one, which would be much more massive. But authorities want to keep two towers at the block. That's why the original proposal was cut in its hight. But this building is now to massive for authorities next to the tower in the neighbourhood.









Image: Unmüssig, Freiburg

Now investor wants to abandon his plans and said he would sell the existing tower in single stores to different buyers.


----------

